# Stillife with Spindrift.



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

see? you can combine hobbies with chores. Weeding the garden? Take your kits with you. 

















Hope everybody is having a good spring and is ready for the Summer building season!...lol

Steve


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

The finish on that is spectacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, It's Tamiya ts 12 over a basecoat of Tamiya white primer. 

Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Just be sure NOT to bury it under a few pounds of fertilizer.:tongue:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

If only Moebius could make that again 6x that size we would have an awesome model.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. Needs a giant cricket to menace it. Or maybe a praying mantis...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fabulous paint finish....looks totally real


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Never say stuff, like...I don't think that dog is gonna bite me....or My wife? She won't be mad.

The frogs are curious.....

















Luckily, the local authorities FBI (Frog Bureau is Insectigation) is now on hand to prevent anything untoward.

Think the crew is going to come out and speak the "We come in peace, We mean you no harm crap?

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice. My daugher takes wonderful floral photos (among other things). Never thought of doing a little combination of interests!!! Looks great and the colors are vibrant and pleasing to the eye!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is not good....the frogs smell....Spaceship crew!









This is the one frog that will decide our spaceship crew's fate...the one they call......the CHEF!









Thanks Tim, It's a very nice day here. and...I was bored...lol

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

So, is that all the frogs you got?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He tasks me! This one , he tasks me..!

The smell of ripe spaceship crew has proven irressistable to the THOUSANDS of frogs who will, no doubt ,soon swarm all over the intrepid crew...









Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

those plants look almost lifelike!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Funny stuff. The OP & LP


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny thing about frogs is that they just keep showing up...


Now they have decided that INSIDE the craft is where the food must be...









Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:
Beautiful!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It makes a fun background if you want to see it for a day or two.

Thanks, John

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, last one. sorry, I must have been in manic state yestiddy.









I never realised how many frogs the wife has laying around the house, I could add frogs for days.

Steve


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Froggies will get scorched when the little people blast off.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The spaceship crew is too busy changing into clean clothes and cleaning up messes in the crew's quarters to be able to escape just yet.

Steve


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to do the very same thing with my Aurora Spindrift back in 1968... Ah, the fond memories of youth!

Bryan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But I'm 51 (growing older but not up)

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Still playing....










Steve


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Lookie lookie I see Sapos (toads)


----------

